# Laser Levels



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I have used the cheaper one and it works fine and will do most if not all you will ever need. String levels have to be checked against a level, not like the old days when you could trust them. One day checked 10 at a lumber yard and never found one to buy.


----------



## ave8er (Jan 22, 2018)

I just picked up a Bosh GLL30. The horizontal beam only goes about 8' in a dimly lit room. I would steer away from that one


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Not sure which model I have, but Bosch cross line in red. It does a super job and, of course, self leveling which is almost mandatory in today's arena. I also have a rotary level, but trust it less than I do my cross hair model.

Most times in commercial sites we have what we call ground zero. It is a point in the building that is deemed plumb and square. We check our lasers against it before beginning a day or if one takes a hit.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

The cross line laser is awesome for layout. 
Make certain it also has a decent Plumb capability.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

I would be lost without my PLS180. It's got several modes. Level, plumb, BOTH, and a skewable crosshair. It also has a pulse mode that works with an optional detector... handy for use outdoors in bright sunlight.

It's pricy but worth every penny. I love that I can mark layout on a floor, put it down at one end of the wall and it will shoot a plumb/straight line nearly 360 degrees around the room. So handy for building walls, marking top plates locations, etc. 

It doesn't shoot a dot... the PLS 5 does that but I prefer my 180.


----------



## Bruce Rivers (Jul 25, 2018)

I've been using laser levels for many years, and believe me you don't need to spend over $100 to get a good laser level for home use. My current tool is the Johnson 40-0921 (I got it for around $92 on Amazon), it is a cross line laser level and it works great for tile installation on wall and cabinet hanging. But if you want a laser level for floor tile layout, you must invest in another laser level specially designed for this kind of task because the cross line laser level can't work for that. I will suggest the Bosch GTL2, it is quite cheap and works great most of time.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Is this old or new construction? I'm not sure why you can't measure the level? If you were trying to get the line off the old framing or such by touching the line to the frame, you will have problems. Another way is measure 1-2" off the frame, strike a level line and measure along the frame and see how much variation you have. If you have 1-2" more or less along the entire length of the frame, then you have a level frame. Even if you use the lazer, you must confirm the line with another tool. 

Search for how to check the accuracy of a level. Water level is, if accurately set up and read, always correct. A chalk line, could be as thick as 1/8", so it is not a good reference. Read about how to straighten a stud wall using blocks and line. All of these are good things to know.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

This is what I use, sometimes with a tape measure depending on what I'm doing.


----------

